# Fiber supplements



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend various fiber sources for my 4 months African pygmy hedgehog. He won't eat any vegetable or fruit (I haven't actually tried all of them, until now I tried apple, peach, banana, cucumber, pear), but he enjoys fresh-water canned tuna and tolerates hard-boiled egg if mixed with his kibbles. The best cat food that I can find here (32% protein, 15% fat - he is a explorer and runner so its fine, 5% fibers) does not provide enough fibers. Where I live it's hard to find special supplements that are suitable for him, but I do have powder hemp fibers which are usually use in shakes. Would that be suitable for him if I mix it with his kibbles or maybe some kind of cereal/linseed ? I know I can try early stages baby food, but considering his "aversion" to fruits and veggies I don't think he will eat it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would add insects to his diet as a natural way to increase fiber.


----------



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh yes, I forgot to specify that he loves (live) meal worms, but I am not sure that I can find easily any other live insects and I do not want to grow them on my own. As much as I've read mealworms are quite fat and fairly low in fibers for a insect and I shouldn't feed him too many/too often.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can get canned crickets and try those.


----------



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will be ordering the Exo Terra Canned Crickets XL (the only ones that I can find in my country). I was considering buying live Dubia Blaptica to breed in a box as apparently they are easy to breed and do not produce smell or sounds. I will see if the enjoys the canned crickets first. I managed to feed carrot+turkey+rice baby food if I mix it with mealworms.


----------

